# Seagull pier report 3/15/08



## butch (Jun 9, 2002)

Fished seagull most of the day on Sat with no luck at all. Not even a bite. There were a few guys fishing for flounder and tog with the same luck. I hear Fri. night they landed a few small half frozen croaker and some shad. It was still a good day just to be fishing....


----------



## kevinva (Nov 30, 2007)

I know they repaired the end of the pier. Is it any different than last year?



butch said:


> Fished seagull most of the day on Sat with no luck at all. Not even a bite. There were a few guys fishing for flounder and tog with the same luck. I hear Fri. night they landed a few small half frozen croaker and some shad. It was still a good day just to be fishing....


----------



## butch (Jun 9, 2002)

they replaced all the decking and rails. even built a new cleaning station.


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

butch said:


> they replaced all the decking and rails. even built a new cleaning station.


sounds good cant wait till the water temps warm up to get out there.


----------



## kerby808 (Oct 9, 2005)

I tell you what Butch your a soldier for fishing that pier the way you do and you definetly have too much time. Well anyhow you know the kids just keep popping out and stacy's due with our third on April 19. Fishings gonna be tough this year but hopefully I can make a few trips out there. Maybe i can nail another Jack Crevalle, fat chance that will ever happen again but best of luck this year to all the seagull pier fisherman, butch, shawn, evan, brandon, chong, erun, fred, tim, rico, spiderman, collin, gary, if i missed you im sorry theres just way too many of us regulars.
Bobby and Stacy


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

A friend of mine was out there the other day... tons of doggies and skates.


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

Rockstar said:


> A friend of mine was out there the other day... tons of doggies and skates.


really? what did he use for bait?


----------



## ba0021 (May 23, 2007)

were are the croakers


----------



## timotee (Mar 23, 2008)

*seagull march 22 10 pm to 3 am*

:fishing::fishing: last night i got 4 or five croakers but they were tiny


----------



## butch (Jun 9, 2002)

fished seagul on sat. untill the cold blew in and had no luck at all. did see somebody land a oyster toad..... got me a saltist 30 and needed to get out and throw it a few times. nice reel....


----------



## To0C0oL (Jul 17, 2007)

butch said:


> fished seagul on sat. untill the cold blew in and had no luck at all. did see somebody land a oyster toad..... got me a saltist 30 and needed to get out and throw it a few times. nice reel....


And I just got back from out there and caught nothing.. At all.. Minnows on the bottom, squid on drop leaders, bouncin bucktails/eels off the bottom, nothin.. I think I got 1 hit on the eel, but it might have been a rock..


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

oops


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

timotee said:


> :fishing::fishing: last night i got 4 or five croakers but they were tiny


Believe that's the friend I was speakin' of, is that you Tim? This is Ryan. Gimme a holler next time yah go man! You guys got dem sharks and skates on squid right?


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Good report Butch even tho you got skunked..Ill see ya out there at some point again this year but I got a boat now so I may just be waving at ya from the water

Jason


----------



## kevinva (Nov 30, 2007)

Picked me upa a saltist 30 H thi winter to. I have been fishing with it down in hatteras. I love it just need some fine tuning to get it the way i like. :fishing:


----------



## timotee (Mar 23, 2008)

*yea*

squid some dude came out fishing while i was out their with pre cooked squid lol


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

cool cool.


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

Stupid question... what island is the pier on?


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

from virginia beach, the 1st island


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

thought so, thanks.


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

*3/25*

(didnt want to make a new thread)

fished here today from sunset to about 10. used bunker anad squid for bait. wind was blowing steady but not bad.

only bite was a small 4-6 inch fish that we couldnt identify. it had a long body, a big mouth, teeth, and whiskers.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

sounds like a sea robin, except for the teeth...should still be togs near the rocks and flatties coming in to the bay...not to mention trout...spring is here...


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I think that's hake you're talking about... if you're catching them, there should be some flounder to be had... i'd try OV.


----------



## X3Hades3X (Feb 11, 2008)

Hake it was.


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

anyone willing to share some flounder techniques?


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I have honestly done the best in shallower waters w/ a 1/2oz. chartreuse jighead and a gudgeon, 4" tapered bluefish strip, other cutbait, or a piece of fishbites... gulps work equally as well. 

I also use a carolina rig w/ a 2/0 kahle hook, or a chartreuse butterbean bucktail in deeper waters.. tip them with the baits mentioned above. If you're using gudgeons top them with a piece of squid or bluefish strip... adds a nice little bright, stinky teaser, and helps keep the gudgeon on as well.

Carolina Rig










Location is important, flounder LOVE structure... not to say it doesn't happen, but most flat beaches are not going to produce flounder... not with consistency anyways. If you're fishing piers, work the pilings... toss your bait over the side and walk down the pier bouncing it along... you'll be suprised how well this works. These fish love them some skinny waters, especially in the spring... you'll spend all day casting off the jetty just to find out they're right at your feet. This is especially true with Rudee Inlet. If you're not snaggin' baits and losing rigs you're fishing in all the wrong places.

Crank the bait slow... stop.... wait a good 5 seconds then bounce the bait off the bottom, crank a few more cranks... stop... repeat the processes until you feel a bite. Most people think flounder are solely bottom feeders, this is not true. I have caught them on float rigs in 6ft. of water set out for trout, i've ran into a 'flounder blitz' at Rudee a few years back and caught alot of the fish higher in the water column. 

The hookset is important, flounder fishing defies most rules of setting the hook on any other fish. Once you feel the bite, let the line slack by either putting your rod tip down, or opening up the spool... let him eat. Wait a good 15-30seconds before setting the hook... and don't set the hook by jerking the rod tip upwards... remember the shape of the flounder, think about the angle of his mouth... he's flat... yanking the rod straight up will jerk the bait right out of his mouth sometimes, jerk the rod tip to the side... sounds crazy but it'll increase your hookups.


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

wow, i was asking for a hint and got a small book. thanks a lot for the info, i love taking people tactics and comparing them to my personal experiences. one of the best ways to find what your doing right and what your wasting your time on.

honestly ive found the best luck with flounder fan casting an area. that whole "bait-n-wait" think doesnt really produce. but as for WHAT to cast, thats been a different story.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

No problem man. That's what these forums are for right?


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

this is true....


----------



## fishininov (Jan 20, 2005)

Entropy said:


> anyone willing to share some flounder techniques?


yea man, just use a fish-finder with about a foot of 40lb and a 2/0 hook ,...your weight size will vary depending on conditions and rod size. Be sure to use cut strips or, if possible, live bait


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

this is a fish finder rig correct?
http://www.hatterasoutfitters.com/fulldrumrig.htm

personally, i dont know how to tie all these knots. my attempt at the bimini twist ended patheticly. so ive always used a carolina rig. honestly the polymer knot and lately the snell are all i use. id like to get this set up on my surf rod though, is there anyone in/near norfolk willing to teach me a thing or three about knots?

but will these knots fit through my guides? its a 7'10" (small, i know, but i love the damn thing) and the smallest guide is .15" or 5/32 of an inch.... will i have a problem with a big knot like the bimini twist and the rest of the shock leader going through my guides? honestly its a big cat/musky rod... but i couldnt pass up the deal. it has the same feel as my bass fishing rods and has a nice fast acting tip.

(i dont find a need for casting 200 yards from the shore. so ill sacrifice distance for feel )


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I think he's reffering to the rig I posted, which is also a fish finder rig... that there that you have posted is a drum rig. make sure you put beads on both sides of the anchor... it will keep the sinker from rubbing at your not, and keep the lead from beatin' up the tip if you crank up to far... also makes for a teaser I suppose.


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

ah, k.

ive used a carolina rig since i can remember. cant beat simplicity. i was just wondering what the advantage of the shock leader and all the extra knots was...


----------



## Sharkbait23602 (Nov 23, 2006)

*flounder techniques*

it depends on where you are fishing for them. at seagull, you can use a bottom rig with a 3oz weight hooked with 2 minners. while that is sitting and waiting, cast and drag along the bottom a carolina rig, 3oz egg weight connected to swivel, then 24" leader with hook. good baits are minnow+squid strip, or any strip of cut bait, spot and bluefish work good, but so do croaker and mullet. make sure you check your pole with the bottom rig every few minutes because you might miss the flounder bite and they don't run much....also if at seagull, dont drag your carolina rig too close to the fence, you'll get hung up.

good luck, hope this helps


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

Entropy said:


> this is a fish finder rig correct?
> http://www.hatterasoutfitters.com/fulldrumrig.htm
> 
> personally, i dont know how to tie all these knots. my attempt at the bimini twist ended patheticly. so ive always used a carolina rig. honestly the polymer knot and lately the snell are all i use. id like to get this set up on my surf rod though, is there anyone in/near norfolk willing to teach me a thing or three about knots?
> ...


you can google fishing knots and they have sites that show you step by step(animated) how to tie them all.:fishing::beer: may the fish be with you!!!


----------



## kerby808 (Oct 9, 2005)

Heading out there Sunday gonna do some Toggin and Flounder fishing. You gonna be out there Butch? I gotta get a line wet before the baby comes. Bobby


----------



## butch (Jun 9, 2002)

depends on the weather. its not looking very good right now. If i find a nice weekend day i'll be there.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

if they are getting croakers at seagull I like to put one out dead stick hooked through the nose on a 5/0 circle...I don't even bother with minnows anymore...


----------

